# LIRR Farewell to M-1 trip info



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 8, 2006)

SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 4, 2006

The Long Island-Sunrise Trail Chapter of the National Railway Historical

Society, in co-operation with the MTA-Long Island Rail Road, is

operating its first Multiple-Unit fantrip to commemorate the final days

of the LIRR's M1 fleet. They were state-of-the-art when placed in

service in 1968 and are to be retired by the end of 2006.

Ride our solid consist of M1's for a special trip with lots of

running and a planned itinerary that includes VD Yard in Brooklyn, Penn

Station, West Side Storage Yard, Long Island City, Hillside Service

Facility, Garden-Mitchel Secondary, East Williston and the Far Rockaway

Branch.

A lunch stop is scheduled at Penn Station. (lunch is NOT included in

price)

TICKET PRICES: $55 PER ADULT/ $45 PER CHILD UNDER 12 YEARS OF AGE

TRIP RUNS RAIN OR SHINE WITH NO REFUNDS.

LEAVE JAMAICA STA. PROMPTLY AT 8:30 AM, RETURN AT 5 PM.

PHOTO OPPORTUNITIES AND RARE MILEAGE PLANNED.

APPROPRIATE FOOTWEAR REQUIRED--NO OPEN-TOE SHOES!

2007 LIRR CALENDARS AND THE BRAND NEW N.Y. CONNECTING RR BOOK WILL BE

AVAILABLE FOR SALE ONBOARD THE TRAIN

Visit our website for details and ticket order form: www.nrhs-list.org


----------

